# Compact tie rig



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Was inspired by driley and made me a compact jig to tie band sets with.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job buddy.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Try using a paracord bracelet braiding jig. I noticed this ready made band tying jig idea in another post. They're available on eBay. Just add clamps and you're ready yo go.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

good job mate


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great idea. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

